# Liquid Snapshot?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So I see Gallery or just plain Qualipro Isoxaben - but Trifluralin as a separate product.

Being that snapshot is so expensive as a granular, does anybody do like Isoxaben and Prodiamine, or something else instead?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Prodiamine + Gallery applied as a spray is superior to Snapshot. Trifluralin is a volatile and unstable herbicide that normally must be deeply incorporated into soil immediately after application. Why it was paired with Isoxaben to make Gallery is a mystery to me. Gallery is not that unstable and can wait a few days before incorporation via irrigation vs the more sensitive Trifluralin. I use Prodiamine + Gallery as part of a 12 month weed control program.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Prodiamine + Gallery applied as a spray is superior to Snapshot. Trifluralin is a volatile and unstable herbicide that normally must be deeply incorporated into soil immediately after application. Why it was paired with Isoxaben to make Gallery is a mystery to me. Gallery is not that unstable and can wait a few days before incorporation via irrigation vs the more sensitive Trifluralin. I use Prodiamine + Gallery as part of a 12 month weed control program.


My man! Thanks for answering, I always know when its you I can take it to the bank. I will say I am much happier with this springs control of Poa via Prodiamine than I was last year with Diopthyr.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Mark to follow.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

@Greendoc Do you spray the Prodiamine and gallery at the same time? Mix it in the tank? Do you know can I add 2,4 D at the same time? Thanks


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. Yes. and Yes. Prodiamine and Gallery are tank mixable. You may also add Three Way or Speedzone or 24D as needed to control emerged broadleaf weeds.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Yes. Yes. and Yes. Prodiamine and Gallery are tank mixable. You may also add Three Way or Speedzone or 24D as needed to control emerged broadleaf weeds.


@Greendoc thank you. I will try this today.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Yes. Yes. and Yes. Prodiamine and Gallery are tank mixable. You may also add Three Way or Speedzone or 24D as needed to control emerged broadleaf weeds.


@Greendoc thank you. I will try this today.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> I use Prodiamine + Gallery as part of a 12 month weed control program.


@Greendoc, Am looking to put together a schedule for Isoxaben 75 WG. Do you recommend a standard schedule for apps of Gallery?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Apply in Spring to hold back summer broadleaf weeds like Spurge 
If you have issues with winter broadleaf weeds, a late summer application is suggested


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Apply in Spring to hold back summer broadleaf weeds like Spurge
> If you have issues with winter broadleaf weeds, a late summer application is suggested


Good to see this thread. I just got done today spraying Prodiamine and Isoxaben. I added Isoxaben this year because my weed issues were mostly bradleaf so I wanted better braodleaf coverage. It is one of the more expensive pre-emergents but I think it will be worth it. I threw in Simazine to add another mode of action and a little extra coverage.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Apply in Spring to hold back summer broadleaf weeds like Spurge
> ...


This is my plan as well. Sprayed Prodiamine a couple days ago. I need to order the isoxaben and Simazine. Wish the Isoxaben was sold in a smaller container. At the high rate a 1lb bottle will last me 4yrs.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Stupid question but are you guys spraying this in beds or on turf? I have always heard snapshot used in landscaping beds.

If in beds, does one need to be sure to avoid all plants/shrubs/ornamentals etc.?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LoveMyLawn said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


4 yrs is not that bad. Most of this stuff will last 5 yrs if kept out of the elements


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

LoveMyLawn said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


That is exactly right. Mine will last 1 year or two seasons. I bought a bottle for my neighbor and he has 1 acre. He put down the whole bottle. We were both out last night getting the pre out before hopefully we get some nice rain today and tomorrow. You could aslo look for these.

Gallery is found in products packaged by VPG of Bonham, Texas, and sold under Fertilome, HiYield and American brands at independent retails garden centers and hardware stores (not at national retailers).

For a smaller yard this may be a viable alternative to buying the WSG of Isoxaben. I fould mine at Seedranch for a very good price with the coupon code for repeat customers(777). 5% off.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Gallery granular would run me about $75.00 So the 1lb of Isoxaben 75WG is the way to go. I'll keep it stored indoor with my other products. I need to put a lock on that cabinet. If the wife opens it and sees all the sprayable crap I've bought she might freak out.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Stupid question but are you guys spraying this in beds or on turf? I have always heard snapshot used in landscaping beds.
> 
> If in beds, does one need to be sure to avoid all plants/shrubs/ornamentals etc.?


I'm definitely going to spray this in all my beds. According to both labels there recommended for flowers and the such.


----------

